# What's shakin' bacon?!



## YMS_1975 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there,

New to the board and I'm looking to learn as much as I possibly can about breeding feeder mice for a corn snake I'll be buying soon (yes I'm a horrible person, I know.... know). :lol:

But in all seriousness, I do wish to learn about this as much as I can. I also have two pet mice that I keep around (not as food) but because they're just so darn cute (guys can say "cute" right?) :shock:

I'm from Brampton, Ontario and I'm hoping you all will allow me to join this community.

Cheers.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome and all mice are cute so it doesn't matter who it comes from, but they are telling the truth lol.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

